# Garand Thumb's new Urban Combat Survival series



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GT is starting a new YouTube series on Urban Combat Survival. (Think current Ukraine warfare survival)

I'm putting a link to his video here, but he's not coy about his language, so I'm not embedding the video here in order to avoid F-bombs on our site. (copy/paste the link into a new browser tab/window)
I suggest taking a look. In this first vid, he covers how to set up your assault pack for raids into the city.
This topic may never be relevant to you, but for some, it might. Lord knows Ukrainians could take a lesson right now.

Enjoy: (language warning)

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5wePSjTL8
```


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I find Garand Thumb to be highly irritating. Not that he does not provide good information, but that his showmanship is buffoonish at times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never heard of him.
Does he tout the excellence of the US Rifle, Caliber 30, M1 (aka Garand) or is he fond of the little black plastic AR's?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@RedLion He certainly relies on theatrics in his videos, but his information is solid. What is known about his background stands to support his knowledge with real experience.
He states in this video that he was a SERE instructor who taught this, as well as had to implement it in a few scenarios, simulated and real.
He likes low-brow and dark humor. He isn't pretending to be anybody he's not. In the end, he's trying to entertain while imparting knowledge.
Not everyone will like him, but this video was full of useful information.

@rice paddy daddy How could a man who chooses that name not like the Garand? His video catalog is full of M1 content.
That said, he can also run every other gun out there, and according to his titles and certs, he does it better than most of us.
Distinguished Rifleman and NRA High Master are not terribly common.
He's fond of effective weapons. Based on his skill level, he could put any opponent down with just about anything that fires a bullet, regardless of caliber or round count.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's a good idea to keep a Sillcock Key on hand. They're small and could potentially come in really handy!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've never heard of him.
> Does he tout the excellence of the US Rifle, Caliber 30, M1 (aka Garand) or is he fond of the little black plastic AR's?


He has a whole video on just intentionally giving yourself Garand Thumb.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> @RedLion He certainly relies on theatrics in his videos, but his information is solid. What is known about his background stands to support his knowledge with real experience.
> He states in this video that he was a SERE instructor who taught this, as well as had to implement it in a few scenarios, simulated and real.
> He likes low-brow and dark humor. He isn't pretending to be anybody he's not. In the end, he's trying to entertain while imparting knowledge.
> Not everyone will like him, but this video was full of useful information.


I liked his earlier vids better as it had less goofiness and more useful content.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I liked his earlier vids better as it had less goofiness and more useful content.


I get the feeling that he puts on an exaggerated persona for entertainment. I used to laugh every time I heard some lib go on a tirade about Rush Limbaugh, realizing they just didn't get the joke at all.
GT is sorta the same way, but with a comedic bent.


----------

